# Fluidized Sand Bed Filter Question



## fishkeeper66 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have made two fluidized sand filters for a couple of my smaller fish tanks as an experiment. One filter just has water flowing through it, and the other has both water and air (airstone) flowing though it. The fluidized action of the sand seems to be just right. My question is this....Do I need air going through this type of filter for it to be effective? Does the air give it and advantage over the one without air? Most of the DIY filters of this type do not mention the use of air.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never used a FSB filter but the ones I've seen online or in other forums just use an aquarium water pump. The size pump needed would most likely be dependent on the size of the filter and amount of media used.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I find these filters very intriguing and simple...but so little info is out there. I wish I could hear more so that I could make my own educated decision.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

They look simpler than they are 

I made some myself too, and have written up my experiences here. Feel free to email or PM if you would like to discuss.









_DIY Fluidized Bed Filter (FBF)_


----------



## fishkeeper66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Thanks very much. I will let u all know how it goes. so far it's working nice.


----------

